# Buckeye Lake Catfish Tournaments



## Shaun69007

My buddy and I put together a couple Big Cat Tournaments at Buckeye last year and had a pretty decent turnout (about 15 each tourney). We thought about doing a more organized once a month tournament starting in late march early april. I guess the question is how many people would be interested in doing some of these and would friday night work better or saturday. Also we are think about switching from a Big Cat to a Limit weighin.

Just putting out Feelers..


----------



## BanksideBandit

the limit weigh in sounds like a good idea...post some more details about the tourny like buy-in...time limits...location...etc


----------



## smoothkip25

I like the 5 fish total weight channels and flatheads!


----------



## fishintechnician

I agree that the 5 fish total is good and would this be for just buckeye or would you include some of the other local lakes too? A little more info would be good, I think it would get alot of interest especially if promoted right


----------



## "Big" mark the shark

Sound;s good need contac info thank's


----------



## Shaun69007

Please go to the tournament discussions and it shows everything you need to know.

"East Central Catfish Tournaments"

Thanks Shaun
[email protected]
740-814-0910


----------



## wyked1

i would be interested,need dates and times though,thinking probably weekends are the best fri nights-sat nights,sounds like a good time to me


----------



## knightstalker

iam in and got a few other guys that will fish to. and i like sat night better. keep us posted.


----------



## ethanf163

I'd be down. Just would have to email dates or something!! I think a total weight and a big fish would be neat. I was in a cat tourney last year and they did both, total, and big fish.


----------



## RushCreekAngler

another prize we have at the catfish toury in our private club is that they will select a random weight and place it in a envelope before the start. Whoever weighs in a fish closest to that weight at the end of the night wins a prize (the weight could be anything reasonable, not always a big fish will win)


----------



## puterdude

RushCreekAngler said:


> another prize we have at the catfish toury in our private club is that they will select a random weight and place it in a envelope before the start. Whoever weighs in a fish closest to that weight at the end of the night wins a prize (the weight could be anything reasonable, not always a big fish will win)


I think it's great what you guys are throwing together,Buckeye is a great catfish lake.I also think this is a cool idea.To show my support,in behalf of OGF, I'll donate a little prize for the first random weight contest if you wish to do this.Someone shoot me a pm to remind me as the first one nears.I'll shoot out with prize & watch the weigh in.


----------



## Shaun69007

This was a tournament series from last year that nobody came to, so it pretty much disbanded. IF there is some people that would be interested in fishing this year i would be happy to put one together at Buckeye about once a month. I have the gear and scales etc. if someobdy would be happy to help out on occasion i think i would be more than happy to try it again this year. I know there is a tournament series out there now but it jumps around from lake to lake i fished last year, i dont want to cut into their schedule at buckeye but im sure we can all work around that. What do you guys think????


----------



## killingtime

i am not much of a catfisherman but i would be more than happy to check people in and weigh the fish. send me a pm if you get it together.


----------



## Shaun69007

Im just looking for a back up if for some reason i cant make it or my boat breaks down on the water LOL! but im sure if i got the money somebody will be more than happy to come tow me in! alright guys im good to go if you all are....


----------



## killingtime

no problem just let me know. i can always saugeye fish while you guys fish.


----------



## GerardV

I will gladly help out too.


----------



## dillon basser

What would the hours be?i may need a partner all my son's are on a leash (wipped) have boat will fish.


----------



## Shaun69007

It'll probably be friday nights 7ish until maybe 130-2am?? hows that sounding? friday night tournaments are better at buckeye cause its not quite as busy as a saturday night. plus you have a whole weekend ahead of you till you have to go back to work


----------



## Shaun69007

I'll get a schedule made up here this week and let everybody know whats up. Due to the Lack of power at my 100 year old house in newark its going to be a pain of a week . gotta love the ohio storms


----------



## dillon basser

Shaun69007 said:


> It'll probably be friday nights 7ish until maybe 130-2am?? hows that sounding? friday night tournaments are better at buckeye cause its not quite as busy as a saturday night. plus you have a whole weekend ahead of you till you have to go back to work


sounds good to me keep in touch,wife just told me a tornado touched down in millers port.


----------



## Joey209

smoothkip25 said:


> I like the 5 fish total weight channels and flatheads!


LOL.....Flatheads in Buckeye


----------



## Shaun69007

Here is a Tentative Schedule for the Buckeye Tournaments. We will do a 5 fish limit Channel Cat ONLY, not "Flatheads"! there are some in there but far and few between. I'll post some rules here shortly. I'll post this over to the tournment area once i get some feed back. 

Friday, May 20  7:30p-1:30a
Friday, June 17  7:30p-1:30a
Friday, July 15  7:30p-1:30a
Friday, August 26  7:30p-1:30a
Saturday, September 24  8:00a-2:00p
Saturday, October 22  8:00a-2:00p


----------



## ethanf163

Joey209 said:


> LOL.....Flatheads in Buckeye


Trust me... There is flatheads in buckeye lake. I've only caught a handful in around 14 years of fishing the lake, but they are there. I talked to a guy out there last weekend that says chopped blue gill gets them for him.


----------



## Joey209

ethanf163 said:


> Trust me... There is flatheads in buckeye lake. I've only caught a handful in around 14 years of fishing the lake, but they are there. I talked to a guy out there last weekend that says chopped blue gill gets them for him.


Ok. Im gonna try chopped bluegill next time then


----------



## rscardman

Sounds like fun Im in. I also have a couple of buddies that i might be able to get.


----------



## dillon basser

is this catch and release or will people take them home and eat them,i don't eat them myself,have a live well on my boat but i don't think it will hold 2 50# fish.(ha ha ha)


----------



## Shaun69007

Most of the Tournaments are catch and release. I personally like the ole' channel cats. Lets make it a happy medium. Each person Must release their big cat. the 4 others they can take home if they want. sound good?


----------



## dillon basser

I just left bob's outdoor supply (233 union st.newark oh. 740-349-0992)he wants you to bring him over some flyers about your catfish tourments so he can pass them out,he has a lot of guys that buy there catfishing gear there.also any of you guys out threre that like to trade stuff(anything)he's the man to see.i also think he will donate some door prizes if we can show him a little buisness and that were all sereis about the tourments.if you have any problem makeing the flyers,i got a good printer and lots of paper.


----------



## dillon basser

shaun69007 said:


> most of the tournaments are catch and release. I personally like the ole' channel cats. Lets make it a happy medium. Each person must release their big cat. The 4 others they can take home if they want. Sound good?


its up to you,but....i think all catfish should be inclued,just in case some one would catch a big ole shovelhead or blue cat.


----------



## tvfisherman

Are you looking for folks to commit to the whole series? I can't make that kind of commitment, but I would love to participate in one or two of em.


----------



## dillon basser

tvfisherman said:


> Are you looking for folks to commit to the whole series? I can't make that kind of commitment, but I would love to participate in one or two of em.


i don't think its a series,that was my bad spelling,i ment serious in my reply.


----------



## Shaun69007

I actually made up a flyer already and its SWEET!!! Man i love photoshop. I have to talk to a buddy of mine that is helping me with the "series" and i will post them. he wants to add some lakes but i think im just going to hold them at buckeye permanetly. Once i talk with him and get some things ironed out i will post the series on the web here. I will have some printed out and drop them at like buckeye outdoors and bobs etc..... For all that is involved my name is Shaun and my number is 740-814-0910 if you guys have any questions you can call or text me. PS. this is not a club its just a 100% payback tournament series fish one or fish them all no big deal.


----------



## dillon basser

Shaun69007 said:


> I actually made up a flyer already and its SWEET!!! Man i love photoshop. I have to talk to a buddy of mine that is helping me with the "series" and i will post them. he wants to add some lakes but i think im just going to hold them at buckeye permanetly. Once i talk with him and get some things ironed out i will post the series on the web here. I will have some printed out and drop them at like buckeye outdoors and bobs etc..... For all that is involved my name is Shaun and my number is 740-814-0910 if you guys have any questions you can call or text me. PS. this is not a club its just a 100% payback tournament series fish one or fish them all no big deal.


that all sounds good to me,how much do you think you will charge to fish?yesterday when i was over at bob's out door suppy,he talked me into doing some trade'en with him on a shakespear catfishing rod,two piece and a ambassadure bcx 6600 reel both used but in real good shape.


----------



## Shaun69007

it'll be $15 per person 10 towards the pot and 5 towards the big cat. Actually here is the rules and schedule i guess. This is still a tentative rules section. If anybody wants to come out to buckeye lake Sunday around 1 we can have a preliminary meeting and go over this as a group and get some imput back. Would anybody want to meet me at Copper Penny at 1 on sunday to discuss this? Its going to be rainy anyways. I would really like to get some imput and get this finalized in the next week or so. I think this way some people can meet each other and we can iron out all the wrinkles. This goes to you to PUTERDUDE if you want stop by. PM me or give me a call/text 740-814-0910


View attachment Fishing Schedule.pdf


----------



## Buckeyefisher7

Can 14 year olds participate in the tournament


----------



## Shaun69007

With an adult?? Its a boat only tournament.


----------



## BuckeyeTom

Good luck with your tournaments Shaun. Work is gonna be CRAZY for me this year. Not sure I could make any of these. Buckeye is channel cat heaven. Late March/Early April would be a great time for an early tournament. We normally make it up there early and knock em. HINT - Sundays are my only day off,lol.


----------



## Shaun69007

I posted a schedule around at the local bait shops around Buckeye Lake and have gotten quite a bit of interest via phone and email. Should be a great turnout. JBLLURE wanted to know if anybody would be interested in adding in some Deer Creek and Dillon Tournaments in there this year??


----------



## DUTCHHARBOR

Hey guys i pretty sure we have a place that you can set-up at berlin lake. Probably right here at dutch harbor. Just putting it out there. Let me know what you think.


----------



## JBLLURE

if you think we can get a good turn out on berlin i would be happy to set one up there just need the info you got anyone else wanting to fish the other lakes for a cat tourn. you can email me [email protected]


----------



## Shaun69007

Still working on a Ramp out at Buckeye there. Do I need to get permits to have it?


----------



## Shaun69007

Alright. Im going with the *North Shore Ramp *until I get any greif from the Division of Watercraft. Hope to see you all out there. I will be updating all of my signs around town with the ramp location. This ramp is tentative the first tournament will say it all. we may have to move across to Fairfield Beach beins that is where they make other catfish tournaments launch from. Rebel with a cause!!!


----------



## Shaun69007

I have been getting a lot of phone calls over this tournament. It seems like there may be a pretty big turnout if all the people "committed" shows up. Hope to see you all there. I'll remind everybody here in a couple weeks when the tournament gets closer!


----------



## Shaun69007

One Week until the carnage happens at Buckeye Lake. The tournament is 730 till 130 with a 6 fish limit. Ramp is NORTH SHORE off of 79. Hope to see you all there. I'll send a reminder a couple days before. Good Luck to all and hope for a great turnout. A PDF of the rules can be found down a couple posts from me.


----------



## hunter74

Why is it a boat only tourney?


----------



## Shaun69007

Hate to say it but most people will not fish the "opens" due to fishy business.


----------



## Shaun69007

Tomorrow is the night. Hope to have a good turnout and good weather. Good luck to all involved and be safe out there. North Shore Ramp 730 PM to 130 AM. Registration starts at 645.


----------

